# Virtualbox extension pack



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2011)

What's about virtualbox extension pack? I see this option on Vbox but none extpack on ports. Downloading and trying to install extension pack from official site (All platforms) refuses to install it. Any way to port extension pack?

```
[B]uname -a[/B]
FreeBSD Universe 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 #1: Tue Nov 15 13:00:17 EET 2011     root@Universe:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## Dru (Nov 23, 2011)

Additions/extension pack...same difference.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes but I try to install _Iatkos L1_ on virtualbox and because thereis no guest additions for hackintosh, somewhere I read that needs extension pack. Also I can use the USB2 option on Virtualbox preferences.


----------



## Dru (Nov 23, 2011)

sk8hard, well you might have me there.

The wiki call for items in the "extension pack" that are present in the additions, such as the WDDM driver, so it appeared to just be how things were named, though I just went to the USB support settings in my VirtualBox and 2.0 was also unchecked, and calls for an "extension pack" to be installed.



> Since version 4.1, Windows guests on supported hardware can take advantage of the recently implemented WDDM driver included in the extension pack, this allows Windows Aero to be enabled along with Direct3D support. Macintosh computers with supported hardware can also enable these new features.



Myself I don't use USB on a VM enough to worry about the 2.0, but I can understand wanting to install Iatkos L1, used to run the old 10.4 Tiger alpha. I'll do a little more checking into it today also.


----------



## adamk (Nov 23, 2011)

The extensions pack is not supported on FreeBSD. It is a proprietary add-on and is needed for the host to support a few things, such as remote desktop.  The vbox OSE version in the FreeBSD ports tree does support VNC instead. The extension pack is needed for USB support on other operating systems, but on FreeBSD, USB works if you simply follow these directions: http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox#USB_support

I do not know if that includes USB2, however.

If the WDDM driver does, in fact, require not only guest additions in the guest and the extension pack installed in the host, it will certainly not work with a FreeBSD host.  The older direct3d driver does work (at least for me) in an XP guest on a FreeBSD host, however.

Adam


----------



## Dru (Nov 23, 2011)

Isn't my thread, but appreciate the clarification, Adam.

The WDDM driver is working in the newer 4.1 guest additions, that's where the wording had me confused. Fixed the Wiki while I was at it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok. Just tomorrow I will put 16G DDR3 RAM on my tower. I will setup a lot of virtual machines on my VirtualBox and their hdd's will be on NAS  I will use FreeBSD as host, to serve virtual machines  Just I want to make guest Oses to properly work. And the first step is to make my VirtualBox work without errors or problems


----------



## Dru (Nov 23, 2011)

sk8hard, while you're at it, send 16Gb of DDR2 this way, and I'll do the same.  Had been actually debating on the jump to 64 myself sometime soon as more RAM would be nice.

Kinda getting offtopic here, I apologize, but I love virtualization in FreeBSD, it would be nice to have VirtualBox running as a host with vga passthrough on a secondary card someday. Xen seems to be working, or closer, on other systems though.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2011)

16G DDR2 not costing so much. You can do the same  My 16G DDR3 RAMS costs 100 euro 
FreeBSD/Xen?


----------



## frankpeng (May 3, 2015)

Oracle does not have VirtualBox extension pack for FreeBSD. We need appeal Oracle to make it.


----------



## Dr.Topaz (May 28, 2017)

frankpeng said:


> Oracle does not have VirtualBox extension pack for FreeBSD. We need appeal Oracle to make it.


How can we do that?


----------



## Dan MacDonald (May 31, 2017)

I read a thread somewhere saying it was a possibility to port it but it didn't sound like a priority and the Oracle/VB dev wasn't making any promises.

Anyway, apparently normal USB(1) passthru doesn't work under FreeBSD VB any more (according to the handbook, I've not tried), and if that doesn't work then I suppose we're fully out of luck for USB under VB.

Right?


----------



## Rastko (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, as stated previously, VBOX is free, and extension pack is proprietary. But as far as I remember, there is only one download for the extension pack. Basically, what it does is add a headless server start-up option, and an implementation of a network display server, but the VBOX package already has remote display functionality enabled, so it's a case of mix and match.

From my experience, and contrary to what I stated above, if you get hold of the extension pack for macOS, try installing that.

Note that on Windows, admin privileges are required to install the extension pack.


----------

